# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  'Delta variant infectious as chickenpox', '1M Americans infected daily', New global lockdowns

## enhanced_deficit

Big guns are being brought out today to combat delta variant. If this  ample dose of fear doesn't goad the remaining vax-hesitant rebels into joining the ongoing $Trillions worth Biden-Trump led  "global war on covid"  GWOC (probably the largest global endeavor since Bush-Cheney led GWOT), don't know what else will.
 Top of google news today:


CNBC 59 minutes ago*
Dr. Scott Gottlieb estimates up to 1 million Americans infected with Covid daily as delta spreads*


July 30, 2021  

*'War has changed', CDC says, as Delta variant infectious as chickenpox*

By Reuters Staff
(Reuters)  -The war has changed against COVID-19 because the Delta variant is as  contagious as chickenpox, can be passed on by vaccinated people and may  cause more serious disease than earlier strains, according to the U.S.  Centers for Disease Control (CDC).

FILE  PHOTO: People wait in line for a coronavirus disease (COVID-19) test at  a testing site which is temporarily set up at a public health center in  Seoul, South Korea, July 9, 2021.  REUTERS/ Heo Ran/File Photo/File  Photo
An  internal CDC document, titled Improving communications around vaccine  breakthrough and vaccine effectiveness, said the fast-spreading variant  required a new approach to help the public understand the danger.
It  said the unvaccinated were three times more likely to become infected  and more than 10 times more likely to become seriously ill or die, it  said.
Acknowledge the war has changed, it said. Improve communications around individual risk among vaccinated.

It  described the Delta variant as no less transmissable than chickenpox  and more transmissible than a host of other diseases, such as MERS,  SARS, Ebola, smallpox, the common cold and seasonal flus, including the  flu that caused the 2018 pandemic.

It  recommended prevention measures that included making vaccines mandatory  for health care professionals to protect the vulnerable and a return to  universal wearing of face masks.
The CDC confirmed the authenticity of the document, which was first reported by the Washington Post.
While  vaccinated people were less likely to become infected, once they  contracted such breakthrough infections they might be just as likely  as the unvaccinated to pass the disease on to others, the document said.
VIRUS HAS BECOME FITTER

The  World Health Organization said hard-won gains in battling COVID-19 were  being lost as the Delta variant spreads but that vaccination could  still save lives.
The  vaccines currently approved by the WHO all provide significant  protection against severe disease and hospitalisation, the global  health bodys top emergency expert Mike Ryan told a news briefing. We  are fighting the same virus but a virus that has become fitter.
*The  fastest-spreading and most formidable version of the coronavirus that  causes COVID-19 has upended assumptions among virologists and  epidemiologists about the disease, even as vaccines have let many  countries lift social restrictions. Delta has become the dominant  variant globally, documented in 132 countries to date, according to the  WHO.*

*On  Tuesday, the CDC, which had advised vaccinated people months ago that  they no longer needed to wear masks, reversed course, saying even the  fully vaccinated should wear face coverings in situations where the  virus was likely to spread.*


*ASIAN COUNTRIES TIGHTEN RESTRICTIONS*

Countries  in Asia, many of which avoided the worst outcomes that hit Western  nations in 2020, have been particularly hard hit in recent weeks by the  spread of Delta, first detected in India. Australia, Japan and the  Philippines were among countries to announce tighter COVID-19  restrictions on Friday

*We  know from the research that it (Delta) has a viral load 1,000 times  higher than previous variants*, thats why we see more cases because it  transmits more easily and faster, Dicky Budiman, an epidemiologist from  Griffith University in Australias Queensland state, told Reuters.

He said Delta appears to cause more severe symptoms, especially regarding breathing difficulties.
Australia,  which had previously kept infection under control but has been far  slower than other rich countries to vaccinate the public, has been  imposing lockdowns. From Monday, army personnel will help police its  biggest city Sydney, checking that people who have tested positive are  isolating.

The  Philippines announced a plan to put the Manila capital region, home to  more than 13 million people, in lockdown for two weeks.
India reported its highest number of daily cases in three weeks.
In  Japan, where a surge in cases has overshadowed the Olympic Games, the  government proposed states of emergency through the end of August in  three prefectures near Tokyo and the western prefecture of Osaka.
Infections  are broadening. The situation is extremely severe, Economy Minister  Yasutoshi Nishimura said, warning infections had not yet reached a peak.
Vietnam,  which has fully vaccinated less than 1% of its 96 million people, is  mobilising private hospitals to take COVID-19 patients. After  successfully containing the virus for much of the pandemic, it has been  facing record daily increases in infections since late April.

reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-asia/war-has-changed-cdc-says-as-delta-variant-infectious-as-chickenpox-idUSKBN2F019Y

Related

Highly contagious Delta COVID variant spreading rapidly in the US, now 83% of new cases

Delta variant infection viral load "1260 times higher than that of the original virus"




Potentially-Related


*Bush-Cheney led GWOT messaging morphing into Biden-Trump led GWOC (global war on covid) campaign?*

*'War has changed', CDC says, as Delta variant infectious as chickenpox
*July 30, 2021



> The  fastest-spreading and most formidable version of the  coronavirus  that  causes COVID-19 has upended assumptions among  virologists and   epidemiologists about the disease, even as vaccines  have let many   countries lift social restrictions. Delta has become the  dominant   variant globally, documented in 132 countries to date,  according to the   WHO.
> On  Tuesday, the CDC, which had advised vaccinated people months  ago  that  they no longer needed to wear masks, reversed course, saying  even  the  fully vaccinated should wear face coverings in situations  where  the  virus was likely to spread.


reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-asia/war-has-changed-cdc-says-as-delta-variant-infectious-as-chickenpox-idUSKBN2F019Y
*
Dr. Scott Gottlieb estimates up to 1 million Americans infected with Covid daily as delta spreads*



*How many people  has COVID-19 killed in America? | Fortune
*

*'Over  600,000 Americans who have died from the coronavirus'*

*US memorials to victims of COVID-19 pandemic taking shape*

By JULIE CARR SMYTH 
July 31, 2021




> CHILLICOTHE,  Ohio (AP)  Ohio has planted a memorial grove of native trees to  remember people who died of COVID-19, and governors and state lawmakers  nationwide are considering their own ways to mark the toll of the virus.  
> Temporary  memorials have sprung up across the U.S.  250,000 white flags at RFK  stadium in the nations capital, a garden of hand-sculpted flowers in  Florida, strings of origami cranes in Los Angeles.
> 
> The  process of creating more lasting remembrances that honor the over  600,000 Americans who have died from the coronavirus, though, is fraught  compared to past memorial drives because of the politics. 
> 
> Non-pandemic  monuments  such as the Vietnam Veterans Memorial in Washington, D.C.,  the Oklahoma City National Memorial and the National Sept. 11 Memorial  in New York  resulted from negotiations among diverse stakeholders  willing to push through controversy to hash out common narratives, said  Nancy Bristow, a history professor at the University of Puget Sound.
> 
> A national COVID-19 memorial wont be so clear-cut, she said.
> 
> ...


apnews.com/article/lifestyle-joe-biden-health-pandemics-coronavirus-pandemic-cb2f3aafbc8516f4cea089f6268be1c2




Operation Iraqi Freedom FINE SILVER Coin With George W.Bush,Tony  Blair

*In 2003, President Bush announced the start of Operation Iraqi Freedom.*

----------


## enhanced_deficit

*Online mask sales jump as Delta variant spreads*

 CNN Business
Fri August 13, 2021 

New York (CNN)Sales  of reusable face masks, which had started to cool down earlier in the  summer, have reversed course as the Delta variant spreads across the  United States.

Weekly  mask sales in dollars had been declining in June and into July,  according to Adobe Analytics' Digital Economy Index, which tracks sales  data directly from a majority of the top 100 US web retailers. They've  been rising since the week beginning July 21. According to the latest  data, mask sales for the week beginning Aug. 4 were up 40% over the  prior week. 
Here's everything you can't get right now

More than 98% of US residents now live in an area where there is a "high" or "substantial" risk of Covid-19 community transmission,  up from 19% of residents only a month ago, with the sharp turn driven  in large part by the highly infectious Delta variant and low vaccination  rates in many regions.
cnn.com/2021/08/13/business/mask-sales-delta-variant/index.html

*TX gov. Abbott asks Hospitals to postpone elective procedures to free up ICU beds for covid*

Fri, Aug 13 2021
Key Points


Gov.  Greg Abbott asked the Texas Hospital Association  earlier this week to  voluntarily postpone elective medical procedures  to free up ICU beds.The state is also bringing in 2,500 out-of-state medical personnel to relieve exhausted doctors and nurses.The surge in cases comes as Abbott wages war against local school and government officials who have reinstituted mask mandates.

----------

